# Blue anodizing rubbing off of Saltiga too easily



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

I went out today and made a couple of casts with the new Daiwa saltiga 40 I bought this week. I used my thumb on the left side of the spool lip to stop the spool when one cast was going too far out in the trees. I looked and saw that the blue anodizing rubbed off the side of the spool and was on my thumb. The blue color was removed and the silver is now showing on the spool lip. It seems that it is really easily rubbed off. My only other Daiwa is a 50HV and I have not encountered the same problem with it. Has anyone else had problems with the anodizing rubbing off too easily?


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

No that sounds more like dye than anodizing. I was thinking about getting one thanks for the heads up


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd take that sucka back ... something went wrong


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

Tracker16 said:


> No that sounds more like dye than anodizing. I was thinking about getting one thanks for the heads up


I wouldn't keep that me from buying a Saltiga. It is the smoothest star drag reel I have had the pleasure
of cranking on.


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> I'd take that sucka back ... something went wrong


Well I bought this reel from BPS marked down from $429 to $255. I got a heck of a deal on it so I won't take it back. I may call Daiwa tomorrow and see what they say about it.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Paul McDonald said:


> Well I bought this reel from BPS marked down from $429 to $255. I got a heck of a deal on it so I won't take it back. I may call Daiwa tomorrow and see what they say about it.


Yeah I'd still call them.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

Paul McDonald said:


> Well I bought this reel from BPS marked down from $429 to $255. I got a heck of a deal on it so I won't take it back. I may call Daiwa tomorrow and see what they say about it.


hell of a deal for good reel like that...damn why can't i find deals like that...


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

That sounds like a great deal on that reel, but anodizing does not rub off. Anodizing is a process that actually changes the molecular surface of the aluminum, and to "rub" it off, you would have to remove a good deal of the top layer of whatever it is that has been anodized. 
"Rubbing" should not even come close to wearing it off.
Something is wrong here.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I would call Diawa. I have seen the same thing happen on other anodized reels as well.

John


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

Here is a pic of what I'm talking about. I apologize about the quality of the pic.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, that sucks on a reel of that quality. Call the folks at Daiwa and explain. They may very well send you a new spool. Offer to seend that one back so they can check it out. Good folks over there they will take care of you.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

thats actually pretty normal with anondize spools..
especially during casting, when the spool spins very fast.
your thumb is like sandpaper.
ive done that to alot of daiwas and 525mags over the years.


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

Well I just got off the phone with customer service rep at Daiwa. They said that I would have to send the reel in to them and they would determine if the spool needs to be replaced. I will wait and see if it gets any worse because I don't want to eat the shipping costs to them when I don't even know if they will replace the spool. BTW Daiwa sells a new saltiga 40 spool for $74. If it does not get any worse I guess it will add to the "character" of this reel.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

It happens on lots of spools when you thumb the spool but it should not happen so quickly. Where you wearing gloves or anything on your thumb?

John


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

jlentz said:


> It happens on lots of spools when you thumb the spool but it should not happen so quickly. Where you wearing gloves or anything on your thumb?
> 
> John


Bare thumb.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

At least it's only cosmetic and you didn't end up with a debacle of a reel on that deal. Sounds like something wasn't right with the anondization from the start.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Paul McDonald said:


> Bare thumb.


That is no doubt a manufacturing problem. It should take a while for it to come off using only your thumb. I have seen other reels do the same thing when the casters are wearing gloves it happens quicker but not nearly as quick as it did in your case. I would send it back reason being that when the anodizing is removed it makes it easier for corrosion to set in. Corrosion may not become a problem but I would not take the chance especially with the retail price you would have to pay for a new spool. If you send it back and Daiwa does not replace it let me know and I will get you a replacement spool for a lot less than the retail list.

John.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Paul McDonald said:


> I wouldn't keep that me from buying a Saltiga. It is the smoothest star drag reel I have had the pleasure
> of cranking on.


Then I guess you haven't tried a Shimano! Smoothest Drag on the Market Hands Down!!


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

tjbjornsen said:


> That sounds like a great deal on that reel, but anodizing does not rub off. Anodizing is a process that actually changes the molecular surface of the aluminum, and to "rub" it off, you would have to remove a good deal of the top layer of whatever it is that has been anodized.
> "Rubbing" should not even come close to wearing it off.
> Something is wrong here.


yep..I've got or you can get this stuff thats called 'alodine' if you think it is going to corrode. look up alodine and it will explain a little bit to ya'. this maybe why it was such a good deal because the coloring was coming off. I dont think you have a problem myself. Alodine is a burning of the metal and it creates a barrier to prevent further corrosion.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Then I guess you haven't tried a Shimano! Smoothest Drag on the Market Hands Down!!


got accurate?
haha...


to compare apples to apples tho..saltiga v trinidad...does the trini have the same drag fricion material as the speedmaster/tld star series?had two sets in my tld star gotta buy a third now..granted the reel itself wont die...


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Daiwa*

I am on the Daiwa pro staff. Daiwa will replace the spool. All you need to do is call them. I have had a couple issues with the finish on some of their new reels as well. Hands down the best reel they make for the money is the Luna. I wish they made the 300 with a power handle and an open frame. It would be one hell of a surf reel. I have fished the Calcutta 400 in the surf for many years and it is a great reel.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

surf rat said:


> I am on the Daiwa pro staff. Daiwa will replace the spool. All you need to do is call them. I have had a couple issues with the finish on some of their new reels as well. Hands down the best reel they make for the money is the Luna. I wish they made the 300 with a power handle and an open frame. It would be one hell of a surf reel. I have fished the Calcutta 400 in the surf for many years and it is a great reel.


Sorry for the hijack.....

surf rat, the Luna reels have mag cast control on all except the 300 right?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> Sorry for the hijack.....
> 
> surf rat, the Luna reels have mag cast control on all except the 300 right?


yup
the 300 has a non disengaging levelwind.
the rest disengage on cast.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Luna*

Right.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

why can't you take it back to BPS and exchange it .... that's what I'd try first before shipping it off or just dealing with it .... what's the worse they will do .... bet you walk out with a new one no charge


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> why can't you take it back to BPS and exchange it .... that's what I'd try first before shipping it off or just dealing with it .... what's the worse they will do .... bet you walk out with a new one no charge


It was on clearence and there was only one other reel left when I purchased mine. I called and the other reel has been sold so there are no more reels to exchange it with.


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

Update: 

I was not satisfied with my conversation I had on the phone with Daiwa. I sent an email explaining what happened and photo of my spool. A short time later I received this response:


Hi

What you need to do is to send the spool in to our service department. We
will most likely replace your spool. The blue on the spool should not come
off like that. You can send the spool to my attention at
Daiwa Corporation
12851 Midway Place
Cerritos Ca 90703
Attn Toby Baar
If you have any questions you can contact customer service toll free at
800-736-4653.

Thank You
Toby Baar
Customer service


I sent the spool back to Daiwa today and I will see if they replace it.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

They will take care of you for sure. Good folks up there like I said.....


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

I have sent many reels to daiwa and they do a bang up job. I too bought a closeout diawa from BPS that had a part broken. They fixed it no questions asked.


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

*Update*

I mailed my spool off and Daiwa received it on Jan 17 according to my tracking number. When I got home from work yesterday the UPS man had dropped off my new spool. I guess I can't complain Daiwa made it right and it only cost me to ship it to them.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey Dave you can put an abu 6500 power handle on a luna 300 i did it to mine.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Thanks*

I will do that.


----------



## BassBE (Dec 26, 2009)

Same thing happened with the gold on my daiwa 7HT mag spool.


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

BassBE said:


> Same thing happened with the gold on my daiwa 7HT mag spool.


Are you going to try and get Daiwa to replace the spool for you?


----------

